# I'm banned from Archive 2!!!



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

At the time the board was shut down for indexing, I was tempbanned (a ban I deserved).

Anyway, it seems that the forum took a picture of the state of things at the time of the indexing and archiving, and left them that way. So when I try to read archive 2, I still get my temp ban notice. LOL


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Try it now.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Works now, thanks.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

See what happens when you copy over a database for archiving. All is archived.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

David Bott said:


> See what happens when you copy over a database for archiving. All is archived.


There really IS a permanent record.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Jeff...That was a good one! I even chuckled out loud.


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

Yeah, I got a new PM popup message when I went to the archive. However, that pm was an old one and I didn't have a new one. Thought it was kinda funny.


----------

